
Owners of the new MacBook Pro say their speakers are crackling - pbhowmic
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/08/10/owners-new-macbook-pro-say-their-speakers-are-crackling/
======
makecheck
The same thing happened when I first used an iPhone X, and the random
crackling/popping sound persisted for a long time until Apple issued a
software update.

Though, it seemed to happen primarily with my own produced sounds and music,
which I aggressively edited to back away to lower volume in the meantime. This
helped a lot but the occasional pop or scratch never really went away until
they changed the OS, and I haven’t seen it since.

My theory is that if a sound has a high enough volume all by itself, it
doesn’t “mix” well with a lot of other sounds that have sufficiently high
volume. And with music, unless each of the instrument tracks has a moderate
volume, an overlap of enough notes with high volume could go off the top and
be clipped, producing a horrible scratch.

It could be as simple as speakers that support a better frequency range.
Perhaps something used to be done in software that is now done with higher-
quality audio hardware, allowing imperfections to come through that were not
noticeable before. I remember firing up old games with better speakers for
instance, and being shocked at how flawed their sound really was; better
equipment just didn’t _exist_ when the games were made so they didn’t edit
past the perceptible range of the audio equipment of the time. Sometimes you
really do need to experience sound with the equipment that existed when it was
produced.

